# ABT's - MOINK Balls, etc. Hors d'oeuvres  -- Qview!



## jjrokkett (Jun 8, 2009)

Doing some ABT's, MOINK Balls, and other misc. hors d'oeuvres.  I'm getting hooked on ABT's....

The starting point:

Bacon, meatballs, shrimp, little smokies, cream cheese, jalapeno's, shredded cheese, toothpicks.



Came up with this little thing...a meatball stuffed with a shrimp.  Just cut a hole in the meatball and shove the shrimp in.


Then of course wrap in bacon


Here are a few shrimp left over with a 1/2 piece of bacon.



Ready to smoke everything with a few shakes of rub - Got a few smokies wrapped in bacon as well.  Some ABT's had little smokies in them, some had cut up shrimp.


I glazed the MOINK balls with a concoction I made up: apple butter, bbq sauce, chili sauce. I basted once during the smoke.  It was actually a pretty good sauce.

And finished....2-1/2 hours later with maple wood.



I actually cored and deseeded the jalapeno's a day in advance and because of weather was not able to cook them  - I had them soaking in water in a ziploc bag for a day 'cause the wife can't stand any heat - well this accidentally took all the heat out.  So for anyone who wants to take the heat out of their jap's - this works.

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 8, 2009)

Now that is some nice food there.  I could eat on those all night long.  good job


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yum!  Those looked awesome!

I may have to try the soaking thing for the kids...they love jalapenos, but they can't handle the heat yet.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks great, nice idea with the shrimp/meatball wrapped in bacon.
Good tip on the jalapenos, my sister thinks regular black pepper is spicy so she really can't take the heat.
Growing a no heat jalapeno plant this year but it won't be ready for a while so I'll have to try the soaking method.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks tasty, mind sharing the meatball recipe?


----------



## rivet (Jun 9, 2009)

Good grief, your finished product made me start drooling immediately. That's some real good looking stuff there JJ, excellent work!


----------



## pignit (Jun 9, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 9, 2009)

Everything looks great.  Nice job.  How were the shrimp stuffed meatballs?


----------



## hoser (Aug 29, 2009)

Take the heat out of the japs?!

God forbid! LOL ...might as well fat out of the pork, too ;)

I know what you're going through mt friend...my wife is also unable to take the heat.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 29, 2009)

It's a concocation alright everythignlooks good and tastey. shrimp stuffed meatball now thats different cann't say I seen them before. Thats what I like it about the people here their just not rite talk about thinking outside of the box.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 29, 2009)

How Sweet It Is... Looks Great...


----------

